# IT Support / Network Support - Paphos/Limasol/Larnaka



## ghopki (Aug 7, 2008)

Good Afternoon all 

I am currently in the process of relocating to Paphos to join my family, that emmigrated to Cyprus 5 years ago.

I have 13+ years experience in IT Support / Helpdesk Managment / Infrastructure Support & Design / Project Managment and was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction for suitable IT recruitment agencies please.

Looking to settle in Paphos/Limasol/Larnaka

Thankyou for your time.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Ghopki, welcome to the forum.

Someone has been asking something similar. Have a look at the thread about IT jobs in Nicosia...someone has posted a telephone number there
Regards
Babs


----------

